# Dayton ND140-4 Measurements



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

*Dayton ND140-4*

A great neo mid-bass driver, for the price. High 3rd order HD in the midrange due to the cone breakup limits its usage. The small magnet is great for tight installs.

Dayton Audio ND140-4 5-1/4" Aluminum Cone Midbass Driver 4 Ohm

















*Nearfield FR & Impedance*



*Frequency Response*





*Power Response*



*CSD & Burst Decay*





*Step Response*



*Non-linear Distortion (90dB/1m equivalent)*


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Optimal range; 80-1200Hz with steep slopes both ways. Good power response up till ~2500Hz if you can accept some distortion. Best used in 3-way front applications, very clean in the lower midrange. High Q and reasonable low Fs for its size will give you decent output in the midbass region with decent efficiency. Use it in sealed or in "IB" alignments.


----------



## venki7744 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey Hanatsu,

Great information as always  Can you please post some details on the setup you are using to do your measurements, if you already have can you pass on the link.

Cheers,
Venki


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Amp; Onkyo D1 2ch
Mic; Calibrated ECM8000
Preamp; Scarlett 2i2
Software; aRTA and REW
Baffle; 120x240cm

Soundcard has been calibrated with the 5m mic cable in place.

Response is gated, mic is 100cm above the floor so about ~200cm can be gated out as reflection free. The low rolloff has been bafflestep compensated, but some ripple still remain. For accurate LF response use T/S parameters to model it.

Distortion measurements are done in semi nearfield to avoid too much of the room to show up.


Tapaaatalk!!


----------



## sdotjee (Sep 9, 2012)

These things surprised the hell out of me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weezer4rock (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm looking to use these from 80 Hz (18db/oct) to 3200 Hz (12db/oct). Could I expect pretty decent performance with this setup? also, I'm using 70watts rms per channel. with the HP at 80hz and 18 db/oct I am thinking it's a safe wattage, but am I wrong here? Thanks for the input!


----------

